

A New Urgency to Closing Investments by Year End - grellas
http://www.startupcompanylawblog.com/2010/10/articles/tax/a-new-urgency-to-closing-investments-by-year-end/

======
jbl
This seems like it also concerns employees who might have part of their
compensation in stock options. It's unclear to me how things like early
exercise and AMT might be affected, though.

